# Going custom... or not?



## loszabo (Nov 2, 2008)

Dear all,

my biggest addiction are SureFire flashlights with a few excepetions like my loved Insight H2X / Gladius.

Since a few months I not only lurk on CPF, but actively search for customs like Mac Customs, McGizmo or Spy. But, so far I had to make the following decision: another great knife or a custom flashlight. As I travel/fly a lot custom flashlights make more sense in the future. 

I'm not in modding my SureFire flashlights, because I want to have them original as possible. I only upgraded the tail caps on my 6Ps and added LF incans to some of my SFs (A2, E2D, 6P)...

I'm looking for two-cell 123A, HA-III, LED flashlights only. What are great customs to start? McGizmo is a something I've already started thinking off...


_P.S.: I do not collect custom knives either. Doesn't really fascinate me._


----------



## Team Member (Nov 2, 2008)

Have you looked at http://www.barbolight.com/

Not custom but they seems to be tough as hell..



I know that I will take a closer look a their lights. And probably buy a few...:naughty:


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have an HID yet? A really nice one like Polarion? If you have the cash, it should keep you happy for a while.


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 8, 2008)

A very nice 2 cell custom light is a Milky modded L5. Scott can do magic with his mods. I would recommend having it bored to 18mm, have Scott put in a Seoul P4 or MC-E and power it with a AW 18650 battery. 
I have the Seoul P4 version now and it is a beautiful beam that is pushing 190 Lumens. I have it mated to a SW02 so it can tail stand..one of my favorite lights...

Another great smaller 1 cell light is a Milky TW4.


----------

